# lap slide?



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i took a chunk out of my left hand middle finger about a week ago, just flesh so not a long term problem, but the last week ive been playing lap style- i took an old unidentified parlour guitar that needs its neck reset, added an extension nut, cut a 3 inch piece of chrome moly from a hydraulic cylinder, and im learning to slide lap style lol.
anyone else mess with this?


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I have been playing lap slide for a while... kind of did the same thing. Bought a used parlour sized guitar and kind of converted it. I have since picked up a proper lapslide... and an electric, basically it is a paddle with strings and electronics lol, I got that pretty cheap and it is a lot easier to play because it is so small... Its good fun.

ENJOY! heal fast, but keep on rocking the lapslide. People are always impressed when you show up and play one. I have brought mine on stage, and to some jams... and people didn't even know I played lol.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I've got a Barcley lap steel which is a cheap 70's Japanese copy of an older Fender model. It sounds great! I use a Stevens bar and tune to open G (DGDGBD). I could never get the hang of a bottleneck type slide.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

im planning to check out the new lowes store a few blocks from here- maybe build some kinda electric lap slide plank-
thanks darreneedens, its healed good so far, but hurts if i grab a string and try to bend it- so im not doing that until it heals, already have one messed up hand- have pain already in most places except my left hand so i do my best to protect it-
lester, thats an enviable collection, ive been playing a mix of bottleneck and regular guitar for maybe 5 years, more than 20 years before that playing electric guitar- so im usually more of a fretter and bender than a slider- even when actually playing slide- this is the first time i tried to approach the instrument this way, i thought it would be limited, but its not
heres actually what influenced me- this guy is a great lap slider and he only started recently lol- 3 years ago on lap slide
http://www.myspace.com/fredkinbom
his song 'igelkott' kills me somehow


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I remember being in an old general store type place in BC when I was in high school--and they had some old lap steels--I thought they were just weird guitars, and while I was curious about them--I didn't buy one. I kind of wish I had, but then I may not have had enough money for the rest of the trip.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Had an old Fender 6 string lapsteel, the one with the screw-in legs, tweed case, and low serial number from the '50s (I think). Traded it in a moment of weakness. It had the best bridge pickup in the world.

Since then I've used a variety of acoustics (my favourite was a Harmony Sovereign) strung with high nut and saddle, soundhole pickups, Shubb SP-2 steel, and Shubb brass dobro capo. On acoustic I prefer D'Addario FlatTops, on electric Chromes, strings.

It's a sound I dig.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

Though I'm mainly a Pedal Steeler, recently I've been getting more session calls for dobro and lap steel. I've been loving Dobro. 

My favorite lap steel, tonewise, is my '49 Bakelite Rickenbacker
http://www.joeyace.com/panda.htm
affectionately known as "The Panda".
It has great "Old Timey" sound (think Hank Sr.) BUTwith a bit of tube overdrive it rocks in the best David Lindley (with Jackson Brown) style. 

I also have a Fender Stringmaster, from the 50's, that is great for Western Swing. (I also used it for some Hawaiian trio winery gigs.)
Stringmaster pix here: http://www.joeyace.com/59sm.htm


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks for the input guys- the guitar im using for this was purchased because it has exceptional tone for strumming, picking and bottleneck, insane really, and it was $50 without the original klusons- which fetched $250 lol
but it does need a neck reset, and i dont have time yet. so it serves this purpose for now- im looking now for a small bodied guitar, either a lap style, or a new one to convert and dedicate to the purpose. im really digging the weissenborn sound- big and warm - but im not going to fork over several grand to have one built. so the hunt is on for a small bodied fat necked acoustic.
darreneedens, what kind of guitar did you get?


> I have since picked up a proper lapslide...


really like that rick, steeler


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

im not real big on electric stuff these days, but picked this up last night, couldnt pass it up, and im having a blast with it. going by the serial #, t87453, seems to be a 62 national chicagoan. in awesome shape, according to the previous owner virtually unplayed, and it looks it- works perfectly plugged in, sounds great.
i believe you have one like it too steeler-
http://www.joeyace.com/lapsteel.htm
cant get many good pics, its dark here now. will get some pics and post in the vintage section this weekend-


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

I had one, but it was sold to someone in New Jersey a year or two ago.
Cool instrument, but you can't keep everything.

It was replaced with a Bakelite Rick, which I like a lot more, but is also a lot more valuable.

Rick Pix:
http://www.joeyace.com/panda.htm


----------

